
Being ‘wasted’ on Facebook may damage your credit score - jackgavigan
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/d6daedee-706a-11e5-9b9e-690fdae72044.html
======
bentpins
Google cache link to get around paywall

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F0%2Fd6daedee-706a-11e5-9b9e-690fdae72044.html)

------
mschuster91
How does a credit score service know which of the dozens of John Does you are
on Facebook?

The only ways in which this can work is a) you have a pretty unique name on FB
or b) you have to give your FB name on your credit application (if I'd see
this on a form, I'd just tell the bank guy to forget everything and walk out).

Of course, this opens a possibility for manipulation - either you use someone
else's clean FB page, or a malevolent entity creates a profile in your name,
or you yourself have one "clean" profile and one "real" profile which many
people already do to hide their pot smoke pics from potential employers.

~~~
maaku
I am one of three people in the entire world with my firstname, lastname
combination. One of the other two goes by a different name, and the other is
Portuguese.

It must be nice to have a common name.

~~~
treerock
I'm curious. How do you know this?

------
crwll
Why would you keep your FB posts public and not limited to your friends or to
some subset of those (depending on what you are posting)?

Comments here seem to once again indicate as if everything posted to Facebook
was automatically and irrevocably public. I don't really see that going on at
least on my group of friends.

~~~
jackgavigan
What if it becomes a prerequisite to grant your bank or FICO access to your
Facebook posts, as part of the loan application?

~~~
Sephr
Then you simply tell them that you don't have a Facebook account. If they find
a private account with your name, you can tell them that it's not you.

~~~
spacemanmatt
If FB couldn't figure out who you are, they locked your account and required a
photo of your driver's license or other state/national ID to verify identity.

------
joosters
There's so much potential for mis-scoring here. Take the 'wasted' example. You
can't just grep for the word, it depends on the context. e.g. What if someone
is a big fan of the GTA games? The game uses the phrase 'wasted' when you die
- so if you happen to be posting GTA videoe, your descriptions might end up
lowering your credit score!

Credit scores at the moment at least can be queried and mistakes corrected.
This new kind of scoring will be opaque and unaccountable.

------
Fluid_Mechanics
Thankfully I deleted my Facebook account back in 2007. Paranoia pays off.

~~~
psykovsky
You did, did you? Try logging in again into that Facebook account you
"deleted" and see what awaits you...

~~~
szatkus
After two weeks from deactivation an account is removed completely. At least
it was that way in 2011.

~~~
sundaeofshock
Facebook never deletes anything. An object (account, photo, posting, comment,
like, etc) may no longer be visible, but it still lives on in FB's massive
data repository.

------
tedunangst
I suppose that's a catchier summary than "Facebook history may allow people
without credit scores to get loans".

~~~
mirimir
Also people with subprime credit scores. But not if they publicly mention
being wasted ;)

